# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Ekolostrum - jedini pravi kolostrum

## Svea

Zanima me jel OK da netko u nazivu svog proizvoda koristi riječ kolostrum? Radi se o kravljem kolostrumu. Osobno, bilo bi mi OK da se proizvod zove Kravlji kolostrum, ali ekolostrum... i još pokraj toga piše JEDINI PRAVI KOLOSTRUM.
Zanimaju me vaša mišljenja.
(www.ekolostrum.com)

----------


## morena24

da i mene to bas zanima...

stara mi je rekla kak je njoj super taj ekolostrum i da is kupim to, pa sam bas htjela pitat ima ko iskustva s tim... ja sam malo sumnjicava prema tom...

a sto se tice naziva to je marketing...svatko za svoj proizvod kaze da je najbolji i jedini bez obzira na istinu, ne?

----------


## leonisa

da i krave imaju kolostrum  :Smile:  
moram priznati da mi ovaj dio "jedini pravi kolostrum" moze implicirati i nesto sto ne bi trebalo.
za koga je namjenjen taj ekolostrum? za djecu ili odrasle?
ne znam puno o tom proizvodu. bolje receno nista.
idem surfat  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

kaze




> Ekolostrum je bogat izvor protutijela, faktora rasta i antioksidansa
> 
> Ekolostrum – jedini pravi kolostrum
> 
> Kapsule Ekolostrum jedine su na hrvatskom tržištu koje sadrže visokokvalitetni 100% prirodni, biološki proizveden *kravlji* kolostrum u prahu, bez ikakvih dodataka, alergena ili antibiotika.


namjenjen je opcoj populaciji, ukljucujuci i djecu ali tek od 2 godine.

----------


## zrinka

super
cijeni se kravlji kolostrum a majcin nista, a  :/ 

koliko nase djece u rodilistima dobije majcin kolostrum a koliko nadomjestke ili caj   :Rolling Eyes:  

zene, i *vas kolostrum je vrijedan* , tj jedino vas kolostrum je vasoj djeci potreban i neophodan i svakako mu je svaka kap dragocjena  
ne kaze se djabe za kolostrum da je to prvo cijepivo  :D

----------


## Fidji

Kravlji je kolostrum za teliće, mislim da je to prodavanje magle.

----------


## mikka

da, kad sam vidla naziv proizvoda bilo mi je malo bljak.

ali mislim da velika vecina ljudi uopce ne zna sta je ustvari kolostrum.

----------


## Svea

> Kravlji je kolostrum za teliće, mislim da je to prodavanje magle.


x

----------


## cuckalica

slazem se da je to cisto prodavanje magle ali mislim da to ne spada pod ovaj pdf jer se ne reklamira kao nadomjestak za mm
druga stvar je koliko se malo cijeni ljudski kolostrum i koliko bi moglo ovo "jedini pravi kolostrum" utjecati na jos vece omalovazavanje ljudskog. trebalo bi to prepraviti u "jedini pravi kravlji kolostrum u kapsulama na trzistu"  :Grin: 
negdje sam vidila i da postoje pripravci sa svinjskim kolostrumom :smajlickojiriga:

----------


## Svea

Ovu temu sam htjela otvoriti pod Kamo s ovim?.. ali to je zatvoreno...
Tako da sam stavila tu jer me zanimaju mišljenja. Jel to možda problem?
Ako je, slobodno brišite topic...

----------


## dambo

> Kravlji je kolostrum za teliće, mislim da je to prodavanje magle.


x

----------


## dambo

> slazem se da je to cisto prodavanje magle ali mislim da to ne spada pod ovaj pdf jer se ne reklamira kao nadomjestak za mm
> druga stvar je koliko se malo cijeni ljudski kolostrum i koliko bi moglo ovo "jedini pravi kolostrum" utjecati na jos vece omalovazavanje ljudskog. trebalo bi to prepraviti u "jedini pravi kravlji kolostrum u kapsulama na trzistu" 
> negdje sam vidila i da postoje pripravci sa svinjskim kolostrumom :smajlickojiriga:


pa, mislim, čim se reklamira kao jedini pravi - automatski omalovažava mm i m kolostrum! Osobno sam odrasla od 3mj. na domaćem kravljem mlijeku - moja mama je blistala od ponosa što me dojila čitava 3 mjeseca! (dobro, neki nisu ni toliko), ali riječ _kolostrum_* definitivno vežem samo uz mm i zato mi je ta reklama izričizo FUJ!*

----------


## dambo

izričito FUJ!  :Nope:   nema tog smajlića kaj riga???

----------


## dambo

> super
> cijeni se kravlji kolostrum a majcin nista, a  :/ 
> 
> koliko nase djece u rodilistima dobije majcin kolostrum a koliko nadomjestke ili caj   
> 
> zene, i *vas kolostrum je vrijedan* , tj jedino vas kolostrum je vasoj djeci potreban i neophodan i svakako mu je svaka kap dragocjena  
> ne kaze se djabe za kolostrum da je to prvo cijepivo  :D


...moj je, nadam se dobio koju kap jer je prvi dan čvrsto spavao, drugi dan je vukao i urlao od gladi (ono kako je bilo na Opri 'Neeh'). Sestra me stisnula za bradavicu i izašlo je nešto vodenasto žuto. To je valjda kolostrum? Ona je rekla da to niš ne valja i nije čudo da je gladan   :Rolling Eyes:  

Pa nek ljudi troše pare na kravlji ekolostrum ako im se da! Mislite da je pravi? Pa gdje nađu toliko netom oteljenih krava da im cijede kolostrum kad se za dan dva pretvori u mlijeko? A kaj onda papaju telići? A mi poslije papamo teliće i pravimo klincima juhice za bolju CKS!!!


 :Laughing:    Jesmo u banani!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## Svea

Mislim da je dio reklame - JEDINI PRAVI KOLOSTRUM - vrlo sporan jer je LAŽAN. 
Ne razumijem se u kršenje koda - ali mislim da ovakva reklama nikako ne radi u korist dojenja - jer ispada da nije problem ako beba ne dobije kolostrum - jer ga uvijek može nadoknaditi ovime kupljenom u ljekarni.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

to je za bildere

----------


## štrumpf

JEDINI PRAVI za budale... 
Vidjela sam neki dan reklamu u ljekarni, ali sam se kulturno suzdržala od komentara...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Mislim briga mene nek oni prodaju pa nek budale kupuju, ali od načina na koji ga reklamiraju mi se diže kosa na glavi.

----------


## cuckalica

> Mislim da je dio reklame - JEDINI PRAVI KOLOSTRUM - vrlo sporan jer je LAŽAN.


s ovim se apsolutno slazem
ali..

[/quote]
Ne razumijem se u kršenje koda - ali mislim da ovakva reklama nikako ne radi u korist dojenja - jer ispada da nije problem ako beba ne dobije kolostrum - jer ga uvijek može nadoknaditi ovime kupljenom u ljekarni.[/quote]

ne razumijem se ni ja, i slazem se da reklama definitivno ne radi u korist dojenja (i zdravog razuma, dodala bih), ali sam vidjela na reklami da pise da nije za djecu ispod 2 god starosti. dakle, ne smije se davati bebama. to nije nadomjestak za mm. sad je pitanje da li to spada u domenu pravilnika ili ne  :?

----------


## MGrubi

> to je za bildere


x

krcato hormonima rasta

ipak tele mora jako brzo nabijati jako puno mase

----------


## Arwen

jedna od tih budala koje kupuje je i moja mama
zimu dok ga je pila nije se ni prehladila
nakon kemoterapije on joj je pomogao da se "podigne" a sad je li
budala koja je to samo umislila iskreno briga me
dokle god joj pomaže,da pomaže jer osjeti razliku kad ga pije i kad ga ne pije
mi ćemo biti budale koje če ga kupovati

nismo uzimali konkretno taj nego jedan drugi i nije namjenjen djeci a pogotove ne za bebe i nije zamjena za majčino mlijeko ni za pravi kolostrum

----------


## MGrubi

> zimu dok ga je pila nije se ni prehladila


dovoljna doza vitamina C bi to sredila

a šta je sa teličima kojima se oduzima taj kolostrum? kakva će to biti teletina?

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zimu dok ga je pila nije se ni prehladila
> 
> 
> dovoljna doza vitamina C bi to sredila
> 
> a šta je sa teličima kojima se oduzima taj kolostrum? kakva će to biti teletina?


nadam se da neće više na kemo pa joj neću morati preporučiti
c vitamin koji joj NE pomaže-probali više vrsta 
iskreno kad vidim koliko joj je bolje zaboli me za teliće

----------


## MGrubi

> c vitamin koji joj NE pomaže-


sintetske vitamine ne računam
isključivo svježe voće ili povrče kao izvor


kod kemoterapija ... to je lječenje, u to ne ulazim, i trava je onda ok


gle, i vitamin C ima nuspojavu kod predoziranja
nemogu naći popis nuspojava ekolostruma .. to mi se ne sviđa
ili tek čekaju da se nuspojave počnu prijavljivati ili šta?

----------


## Arwen

imamo u vrtu domaće naranče,mandarinke,susjeda nam uvijek da
domaći kivi i sve to ona jede ali nije joj pomoglo
pa dozvoli da vidim razliku a i da je ona vidi kad ga uzima i kad ga ne uzima
osobno ga ne bi nikad davala djeci osim u slučaju neke teže bolesti
evo tu ima malo bolje objašnjeno 
http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/include/pdf/kolostrum.pdf

nuspojave-neznam mislim da ako se pravilno dozira da ih nema
mene puno više brinu očite nuspojave lijeka koji uzima i ostalih
novih lijekova(čitaj nedovoljno ispitanih)

----------


## MGrubi

gle

meni ti jako smeta natpis: *JEDINI PRAVI* KOLOSTRUM

----------


## leonisa

> Svea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je dio reklame - JEDINI PRAVI KOLOSTRUM - vrlo sporan jer je LAŽAN.
> 
> 
> s ovim se apsolutno slazem
> ali..
> 
> ...


ne ne spada
ali eticki nije uredu govoriti jedini pravi kolostrum.
bez obzira sto se referiraju na kravlj. jer ta recenica je municija u fajtu trzista medju ostalim proizvodima kravljeg kolostruma. nije taj proizvod VS majcino mlijeko.
ali onda i u istaknutom (reklamnom) dijelu opisa treba pisati jedini prav kravlji kolostrum.

----------


## cuckalica

> ne ne spada
> ali eticki nije uredu govoriti jedini pravi kolostrum.
> bez obzira sto se referiraju na kravlj. jer ta recenica je municija u fajtu trzista medju ostalim proizvodima kravljeg kolostruma. nije taj proizvod VS majcino mlijeko.
> ali onda i u istaknutom (reklamnom) dijelu opisa treba pisati jedini prav kravlji kolostrum.


i mislila sam da je tako

----------


## Arwen

> gle
> 
> meni ti jako smeta natpis: *JEDINI PRAVI* KOLOSTRUM


to je definitivno bezveze
i ovaj koji smo mi kupovali se nikad nije reklamirao kao jedini pravi
možda zato jer je bio jedini tj prvi na tržištu

i nikako nije za bebe pa i piše na njemu da je za djecu od 3g

----------

